# My Spelling Checker



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

I have a spelling checker
It came with my PC
It plane lee marks for my revue
Miss steaks aye can knot sea.
Eye ran this pome rite threw it,
Your sure reel glad two no.
Its vary polished in its weigh --
My checker tolled me sew.

A checker is a bless sing
It freeze ewe lodes of thyme.
It helps me right, awl stiles two reed,
And aides me when aye rime.
Each frays come posed up on my screen
Eye trussed too bee a joule.
The checker pours ore every word
To cheque sum spelling rule.

Be fore a veiling checkers,
Hour spelling mite decline,
And if were lacks or have a laps,
We wood be made to wine.
Butt now bee cause my spelling
Is checked with such grate flare,
Their are know faults with in my cite,
Of non eye am a wear.

Now spelling does knot phase me,
It does knot bring a tier.
My pay purrs awl due glad den
With wrapped words fare as hear.
To rite with care is quite a feet
Of witch won should bee proud.
And wee mussed dew the best wee can,
Sew flaws are knot aloud.

Sew ewe can sea why eye dew prays
Such soft wear four pea sees.
And why I brake in two averse
By righting want too pleas.

Brian


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Morning Brian!

Aye ate spel chequers! They cant sea the con text of yaw right ing. Knot sum thing two relay on!


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Hoo dud wee munage withoot itt


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Crikey Barry, you sound like a Geordie?


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

UncleNorm said:


> Crikey Barry, you sound like a Geordie?


How dare you  
I'm a lancashire lad :roll:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello Lancashire Lad! 

The War of the Roses eh! That started when Auntie Sandra and I got married, a mere 38 years ago. I'm a Yorkie and she's from Manchester. 

One day, during our courtship, I went over the Pennines to visit her Mum. Guess what? Yep, the sun shone and it didn't rain ALL day!


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Crikey Barry, you sound like a Geordie?


> why I man like, what up wee sonunding like a geordie like ya naar.
> 
> 
> 
> Richard...


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I put that through my spell checker to send it back correct and it doesn't find one spelling mistake.
So it shows you shouldn't believe all you read :lol: amazing :lol:


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Why Aiy Ya Bugarr Richard


----------

